# Drinking in car



## Steelpanther (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi peeps, I've been driving for two weeks in Adelaide and it's been good so far. Today a rider sat with an open bottle of beer in hand. I wanted to ask if it's legal for a rider to drink beer while I drive. I know in the US, you are only allowed to carry alcohol in the boot 


Thanks.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Steelpanther said:


> Hi peeps, I've been driving for two weeks in Adelaide and it's been good so far. Today a rider sat with an open bottle of beer in hand. I wanted to ask if it's legal for a rider to drink beer while I drive. I know in the US, you are only allowed to carry alcohol in the boot
> 
> Thanks.


no comment,just do what you see fit.Other members here will advise you soon,keep a watch on the thread.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The law on this may differ from state to state. Make sure you find out the position in South Australia.


----------



## supersexy19 (Apr 8, 2017)

Steelpanther said:


> Hi peeps, I've been driving for two weeks in Adelaide and it's been good so far. Today a rider sat with an open bottle of beer in hand. I wanted to ask if it's legal for a rider to drink beer while I drive. I know in the US, you are only allowed to carry alcohol in the boot
> 
> Thanks.


Who cares if its legal. Do you really want someone drinking in your car. Chances are they will spill it and leave the empty bottle behind. If worried about the law ring DPTI or the Police and ask. Do not expect any advise from Uber.


----------



## Steelpanther (Jul 4, 2017)

supersexy19 said:


> Who cares if its legal. Do you really want someone drinking in your car. Chances are they will spill it and leave the empty bottle behind. If worried about the law ring DPTI or the Police and ask. Do not expect any advise from Uber.


I finally got someone to pickup the phone on the non emergency police number and they confirmed that it is ok to have an open container in South Australia


----------



## plussizemodel (May 21, 2017)

in Vic - no

http://taxi.vic.gov.au/passengers/passenger-rights-and-responsibilities


----------



## Cyber Snowflake (Jul 5, 2017)

Steelpanther said:


> Hi peeps, I've been driving for two weeks in Adelaide and it's been good so far. Today a rider sat with an open bottle of beer in hand. I wanted to ask if it's legal for a rider to drink beer while I drive. I know in the US, you are only allowed to carry alcohol in the boot
> 
> Thanks.


If you are only allowed to carry alcohol in the boot, and he wants to drink, the obvious answer to this question is to get him to ride in the boot.
Steelpanther very often the obvious answer is the right answer.


----------



## Jobless Broke (Jul 1, 2017)

I assume that the boot is the trunk of your car. 
No! it is illegal to drive with a drunk skunk in your trunk
If a cop on the hop stops you
And finds a drunk skunk in your trunk
He will take you to the station 
And hand you some information
In the form of a citation on 
Why it's illegal to have a drunk skunk in your trunk.....anyone want to improve or finish this.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

So take that for your information 
Lest you find yourself in eternal damnation.
For a drunk skunk in your trunk
Is most certainly no funk.


----------



## Jobless Broke (Jul 1, 2017)

Steelpanther said:


> I finally got someone to pickup the phone on the non emergency police number and they confirmed that it is ok to have an open container in South Australia





Steelpanther said:


> I finally got someone to pickup the phone on the non emergency police number and they confirmed that it is ok to have an open container in South Australia


Know your rights

South Australia Passenger Transport Regulations 2009 under the Passenger Transport Act 1994

94-Consumption and carriage of alcohol 
A person must not- 
(a) consume alcohol in a public passenger vehicle; or 
(b) carry alcohol in an open container in a public passenger vehicle, without the express permission of the operator. 
Maximum penalty: $1 250. Expiation fee: $160

However, you have rights too....
68-Duty to accept or continue hiring
(3) A driver is not obliged to accept a hiring or to continue to carry a person-
(g) if a person carried or to be carried in the taxi- 
(i) consumes or uses, or refuses to cease consuming or using, alcohol or another drug or substance the consumption or use of which is not permitted in the taxi; or 
(ii) smokes, or refuses to cease smoking, Passenger Transport Regulations 2009-3.4.2017 Part 3-Taxis Division 5-Provision of taxi services 18 This version is not published under the Legislation Revision and Publication Act 2002 [22.5.2017] while in or before getting into the taxi; or 
(h) if the driver has reasonable cause to believe that if he or she accepted the hiring then a person to be carried in the taxi would fail to wear or use a seat belt or child restraint that is available for use in the taxi or if, during the hiring and while the taxi is in motion, a person being carried fails to wear or use a seat belt or child restraint that is available for use in the taxi; or 
(i) if the acceptance of the hiring would involve a breach of these regulations.


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

Mate I let them do whatever now. I finally gave in. I ask them where is mine for later and they usually will hand one over. Got a nice collection. 
the only thing that gets me is under 7 PAX. this is a no no , no exceptions... EVER.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

plussizemodel said:


> in Vic - no
> 
> http://taxi.vic.gov.au/passengers/passenger-rights-and-responsibilities


1 star for a driver who doesnt agree with a paxs.Simple,drivers are hijacked and held for ransom on ratings


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Riders always ask if it's OK to drink in the car. To be honest I don't mind, but I do say "as long as you don't spill it" no one has ever drank their beer in the car, they just sit there and hold it until they arrive at their drop off point. I wasn't aware it can be a legal issue, I'll look into the Queensland laws on this.


----------

